# Expandable Plow vs V Plow



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I searched to see if this was already a thread, didn't find one

I have never plowed with a expandable plow and wanted to hear from guys who have worked with both plows.. Pro's Con's

I love my V plows and could never push with anything else..

While working with my V plow i find my self saying to my self "bet a expandable plow can't do that" then laugh at my self..

Some Examples: 

Check a property, don't like were a pile is.. Plow in straight position, try to break pile and the pile pushs the truck off the pile. Plow in V position breaks right though the pile allowing you to move the snow..

V position cuts though packed down snow, were our straight blades wouldn't

Carrying snow, Cutting Snow Dirfts, tucking corners, transporting plow


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And if you put wings on a V you have a heck of a containment plow too.
As good or better than an expendable without the headaches


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its personal preference I think, both have their place but in all reality the snow should be pushed to a pre determined spot so why would it need moved again. Second, if your doing what you should be then huge drifts shouldn't be an issue. I love my V's but next year im looking to sell one of our v's and put on an XLS. I think width is a bit more important than cutting an old pile down.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Flawless440;1775071 said:


> I searched to see if this was already a thread, didn't find one
> 
> I have never plowed with a expandable plow and wanted to hear from guys who have worked with both plows.. Pro's Con's
> 
> ...


You didn't search the forums to well there is lots threads about them on here


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1775144 said:


> And if you put wings on a V you have a heck of a containment plow too.
> As good or better than an expendable without the headaches


The wings help somewhat but I would never buy them again! Way too expensive for what you get. I found a welding shop local that sells A400 steel cutting edges for 425.00 for the Extreme V's (A400 will last about 3-4 times longer) and he also said he can make the same wings as Fisher for around 400.00 OR wider ones for around 550.00. The wider wings would be nice and depending how wide I might just go that route. I wounder how wide is too wide,lol I was thinking instead of the 6" oem size I might go 12" for each side.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

My BOSS wings are 11" wide each, so that's close to 2 extra feet of plow to push and corral snow. 

I can remove mine in a few seconds per wing. Make sure your welder can make them easily removable. I went with factory wings for the close to perfect fit. And there poly - jus like my V.

I bought them late last spring, so the dealer gave me $100.00 off - not too bad.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Love my xls, in full scoop i can still place the snow where i want. Each have their pros and cons.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

I like a V, this winter I've had to use the V position to break things open countless times. I sub contract for a larger company and my backhoe follows me with a 12' pusher, so I open things up, backdrag, clear around lightpoles, and straighten things up while my backhoe runs straight back and forth.

If you had to do everything with just a pickup an expandable might make some sense. I'd hate to have to do everything with a truck though, machines are much faster and can stack as they push.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I have v's and have never run a expanding plow. The only plus I see with a V is for busting drifts open, which I have had to do alot this year.

Wonder if they will ever come out with an expanding V?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Antlerart06;1775157 said:


> You didn't search the forums to well there is lots threads about them on here


LOL, the problem is that most of those threads were answers to questions no one asked!!!

For example, they would go like this.... always...

Q: "I have a 20XX Fordrolodge 3/4 ton with a 9'-6" Fishoss V-Plow. I have been having problems with my strobe lights not working consistantly, and have traced the problem to the cigarette lighter circuit. Is there an easy way for me to test and determine what my problem is?"

A: "You should get rid of that Fishoss V-plow, and replace it with a Blizstern 810. My truck has one and can EASILY plow 300x more snow than my buddy's truck and v-plow!! Makes his v-plow seem more like a wee-plow!! You must be an idiot for owning one!!!"

 (Its only funny cuz its true...)


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I run a MVP on my 350, before that andersman02 SR ran my truck. Now he runs a wideout on a f550. Says that will be the next truck plow to purchase.

I've used the wideout on a few lots and I would get that over an v plow anydays. Not saying I dont love my MVP but the wideout is overall more productive in lots.

The only thing a Vplow can do that a expanding cant is break open large drifts. A expanding plow has many more pros then the VEE imo.

Like was said earlier, you really shouldnt have to break hard piles up. Thats not what a vplow or ANY plow is made for. Bring in the skid/loader, charge them and be done with it.

On RESI, an MVP is just fine. Wouldnt want an expanding. With all that said I think EVERY fleet SHOULD have atleast 1 Vee incase of that nasty drifting that may occur.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I guess one big con with an Expanding is you have the chance of breaking the wing if you snag it on something. Wrong operator could do lots of damage anytime though...


----------



## blaster (Oct 28, 2011)

We have 2 810 blizzards and one 8 2 boss v in a big lot the blizzards are much faster more moving parts more to fix not had much trouble with any of them


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I've ran a 9'2" boss v for 3 winters on my old truck. Now have an 810. Only thing I really miss about the V was stacking. You have to be a little more conscious while using the 810 no doubt but I wouldn't run anything else now.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

I have both...both are Fisher. I would say like others have said, they both have their place. I would lean toward the XLS for it's versatility. The V is awesome for scooping and stacking. The only issue with the XLS is that it does not scrap as well as the V.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

derekbroerse;1775281 said:


> LOL, the problem is that most of those threads were answers to questions no one asked!!!
> 
> For example, they would go like this.... always...
> 
> ...


Well somebody had to say it so I thought it was my turn

People thinking on a expandable plow vs V plow is crazy

Like Wideout sure a 10ft plow for windrowing can be nice 
Wideout in scoop isn't 10' no more 
Now 9.6 V plow with wings is 11' windrowing
In scoop its a 10' scoop plow

I think I'll go with a V plow since its more then a drift buster its a open lot plow to


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I think, if you are a one man show with only one truck, a V blade is the best way to go. If you have multiple trucks I would make sure there is at least one V in the fleet.

My new partner has never been a fan of V blades, because he has never used one. What's the point he says.... i have used straight blades for over 13 years. Well, this winter he got to use a Boss V-XT. After the first few times he told me how he hated it. But then the complaints kind of quieted down. Then I caught him telling a mutual friend how much he loved the V Blade. Now he is wanting to add the wings to it. He was planning to buy a wide-out, (which I am fine with, just don't take my tractor/blower away fom me) but now.... it never comes up. I guess he is converted now, after 13 years of straight blades and side plates, he saw the light. 

He also got to use a 14' Ebling for the first time this year too.... but that's for a different thread.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Loving it.... Sounds like the V Plow wins it..

Think i need to add some wings for that 11'

We mainly do Apartment communities and the V plows are the perfect plow for the job.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

andersman02;1775293 said:


> I guess one big con with an Expanding is you have the chance of breaking the wing if you snag it on something. Wrong operator could do lots of damage anytime though...


Everything can be broken, if you break a wing you can still plow.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the blizzards better. I run both the 810 and 8611. Love them both. Have had the boss 9'2" V and the 8'2". They were both great plows as well. I think the straight blade expandables scrape much better, but the flip side is they don't stack as good as the V's. All in what works for who.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I had the opportunity to put hundreds if not thousands of hours on both designs as an employee long before it was time to buy my own. When it was finally time to buy my own I bought an XLS. Just can't beat the productivity of it. Mind you I never did run a V with wings, but being able to shrink down to 8' on demand is very valuable. I take advantage of it all the time. Then turn around widen out to 10' and peel out a loading dock in 1 or 2 passes. Never once have I gone man I wish I had a V for this.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

potskie;1776733 said:


> I had the opportunity to put hundreds if not thousands of hours on both designs as an employee long before it was time to buy my own. When it was finally time to buy my own I bought an XLS. Just can't beat the productivity of it. Mind you I never did run a V with wings, but being able to shrink down to 8' on demand is very valuable. I take advantage of it all the time. Then turn around widen out to 10' and peel out a loading dock in 1 or 2 passes. Never once have I gone man I wish I had a V for this.


Thats a good point, being able to expand is one thing but being able to retract it back is another. And yeah, taking the wings on and off all the time....no thanks. Oh what to do


----------

